# Thomas Cole: Voyage series



## Auyard (Dec 3, 2008)

I guess this is the right place for this. So my girlfriend is an art major and she likes the Thomas Cole Voyage of Life paintings. She has one but hasn't got the others so I wanted to get them for her. I found a site that has them but I have no idea what the options mean really. It says option finishes are matte or gloss canvas. I'm thinking matte because the one she has is like I guess the canvas where it kinda looks like the whole thing is made of tiny raised bumps and if you run your fingers across it, it kinda feels 'scratchy.' It comes not mounted and rolled in a tube....will it fit in an ordinary picture frame?

Then there is the option of stretched canvas. The options are matte, gloss, and glimmer gloss, it also comes with the option of stretched/hardware included, and stretched/hardware attached. Option two is about $20 more expensive but if it's better stretched or whatever I'll get it. Any help is greatly appreciated. 

The two options above both come in sizes that don't correspond with the one she already has. It has a roughly 3 inch border that's just white around the actual artwork and the artwork is roughly 7 inches x 9 or 10 inches (was taking really rushed measurements so she wouldn't see). If anyone knows where I can get the other three that match this that would be great but it's not necessary.

Thanks.


----------

